# Muscle Research "Boosting the Test" Thursday Sale



## MuscleAddiction (Jun 9, 2016)

*Muscle Research*
*"TEST BOOST"*
*Thursday Sale*


*The title says it all...this week we have an array of natural test boosters on sale!!!


At the top of the list is Transform FORGED Methyl EAA...as us males get older, our bodies start to produce less and less testosterone and aromatase enzymes turn what little testosterone we do produce into estrogen. Forged Methyl EAA is a doomsday weapon in this ongoing battle. Our unique formula not only obliterates aromatase and estrogen, it also floods your body with massive amounts of testosterone. We have this at a $40 SAVINGS this week!!!*












*Next we have Premium Powders DAA and Ursolic Acid at discounted prices!!! As you know, D-Aspartic Acid is a non-essential amino acid occurring principally in the pituitary gland and the testes. It plays a vital role in release and synthesis of luteinizing hormone (LH), growth hormone (GH), and testosterone. Ursolic Acid studies have found that it may reduce muscle atrophy and stimulate muscle growth; they have also shown it to have potential use as a cardio protective compound.


We also have IronChamp H.P.T.A (High Performance Testosterone Accelerator), a product that beats them all because they have assembled the most potent, the most proven and the most powerful testosterone, lutinizing hormone and follicle stimulator hormone enhancers into one ultimate formula. There are no sub-par ?supposed? T-boosters in H.P.T.A. No window dressing substances here. Just pure proven and potent ingredients.


Lastly, we have a monthly promotion on our Pump Juice Extreme...get a FREE t-shirt when you order while supplies last!!!*




















*And don't forget...ALWAYS FREE SHIPPING!!!




Your good Brother of Iron!!!
MA and the Muscle Research Team*​


----------



## cane87 (Jun 10, 2016)

*Another week, another sale! i hear great things about HPTA but i've yet to use it.$10 off is a nice kick to give it a try,*


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Jun 13, 2016)

*Monday Bump Day!!!
*
*Well the weekend is over and we are into the new week already. Wanted to bump our sale this week where we have several test boosters on sale, including Premium Powders DAA, and we all know that DAA works!!!

Check out this short video review from our brother Tyler D...as you can see in the video he needs some test boosters to help him fill into that BIG Muscle Research shirt lol...*


----------



## MidwestBeast (Jun 13, 2016)

As always, here are my thoughts on all of this week's sales:



*Transform Forged Methyl EAA:*

This is a great test booster and component of PCT. It may often seem a high price, but it?s worth it. So now is the optimal time to pick some up and save a third of the original price. With the PH ban, this will likely also be one of the front-runners for compounds one could legally purchase and run for strength gains. Obviously not in the same realm as Beast or Helladrol, but we?re moving into different times. However, I still view it as a great piece to PCT. My PCT of choice is clomid, Test Infusion, Methyl EAA, and forma (which you could also swap out with MHO Poppers). Those are the main cogs to my PCT protocol and I find recovery easy and gains just keep on coming or at least maintaining. In addition, I love to add in MyoSynergy Elite to keep as close to that ?on? feeling as I can get with the muscle fullness and increased strength and body recomp. Bottom line, this is a great chance to save on a product you should normally want.

*Premium Powders Ursolic Acid:*

I?m still sitting on a bottle and planning to grab a couple more to run. When this came out, I remember it was very big with PA and on the forums. Seemed to be hit or miss for most, but if you haven?t tried it, it?s a low risk investment at this price. Or, if you?re someone who responds well to it, it?s the perfect time to stock up. For those who enjoy it, it sound more like a legit CLA (not as far as what it is, but in terms of actually resulting in some lean mass along with fat loss).
*
GenXLabs ShredABOL:*

Not one that I?ve used, but looks like it has a decent diuretic component to it, along with some potential nutrient repartitioning (courtesy of the ALA and ALC) and antioxidant benefits. I?m never a fan of the prop. blends, but at least it?s broken into 3 matrices. This would be one if you?re looking for an all-inclusive product and one that I would likely opt for during the summer, a trip to the beach, etc. (because of that diuretic aspect).

*Premium Powders DAA:*

270g of DAA for under $20 shipped to your door. Great deal. If you?re following standard protocol of dosing 3g/day, that?s a 30 day run for three separate occasions. Very cheap way to improve your PCT or upgrade your natty run (particularly if you?re someone on the older side who has naturally lower test levels and doesn?t have them up in optimal range to begin with). As I state with all PP bulk powders, you also get the option of adding a bulk flavor tub for only $5 with this. You don?t need it with DAA as it?s tasteless/doesn?t taste bad at all, but that?s a cheap pick-up for mixing your own pre or intra-workouts (and way cheaper than buying those stupid crystal light packets for as little as you get in those).

*Iron Champ USA H.P.T.A.:*

This is one I haven't used, but after thoroughly reading the label, I think I'm going to grab just to run to see how I feel on it. You've got a month of product and a fully disclosed label (no prop. blends). You're getting most of the big name test-boosting compounds/ingredients in this one: fadogia, bulbine, 3,4 divan, and longjack. Additionally, you're also getting anacyclus, which is likely best known from Anabeta. So whether you're using this as part of a PCT or just a natty run, this should be a great cornerstone. My wife and I are trying for a child and I think I'm going to toss this into the mix just for the many bases it covers with its ingredients. Excellent time to pick it up at a discount.


----------



## cane87 (Jun 14, 2016)

tommorrow is last day guys.,.. dig in!


----------

